# [Logiciel] Création de PDF

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, depuis un petit bout déjà, j'utilise Kile avec Tetex pour faire des documents .pdf.

Par contre, dernièrement, je me suis amusé à faire des ksnapshots de noyau vu les problèmes du 2.6.19....

soit environ 96 images .png que j'aimerais incorporer dans un .pdf pour pouvoir le faire imprimer et surtout le consulter  :Smile: 

La solution que j'utilise, c'est de mettre mes fichiers sur ma partition FAT32 et d'utiliser Adobe Acrobat 7.0.9 sous XP....ouais ouais je sais   :Confused:   et de créer mon fameux .pdf.

J'aime pas trop, alors je sais qu'on peut tout trouver sous Linux, alors est-ce qu'il y a quelque chose pour créer des .pdfs à partir d' images png ou jpeg ?

Soit en ligne de commande ou en GUI  :Smile: 

Merci à l'avance.

----------

## SanKuKai

Salut.

Il existe un outil CLI pour convertir des images jpeg en postscript.

```

$ eix jpeg2ps

* media-gfx/jpeg2ps [1]

     Available versions:  1.9 1.9-r1

     Homepage:            http://www.pdflib.com/download/free-software/jpeg2ps/

     Description:         Converts JPEG images to Postscript using a wrapper

```

Ensuite un petit coup de ps2pdf et le tour est joué.

En plus ça doit être très facile de faire un petit script qui convertit d'un coup tes 96 images. Encore mieux qu' Acrobat !   :Very Happy: 

EDIT : Ne pas oublier pdfjoin du package app-text/pdfjam pour fusionner tous les pdf.   :Smile: Last edited by SanKuKai on Fri Feb 02, 2007 10:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## truc

perso, j'utilise openoffice,et ensuite je clique sur le bouton "pdf" tadaaa  :Smile: 

(bah c'est toujours moins 'lourd' quede rebooter sur windows... )

----------

## nykos

 *truc wrote:*   

> perso, j'utilise openoffice,et ensuite je clique sur le bouton "pdf" tadaaa 
> 
> (bah c'est toujours moins 'lourd' quede rebooter sur windows... )

 

si ya 96 images, il a quand même plus vite fait de retourner sous windows que de les intégrer avec openoffice non ?

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dominique_71

Certains programmes comme lyx ont une fonction d'exportation en pdf. Autrement, si cups est configuré correctement, il suffit d'imprimer depuis n'importe quel programme et de choisir l'imprimante pdf.

Pour configurer cups: HOWTO Create and Print to a Virtual PDF Printer

----------

## Darkael

```

convert *.png output.pdf

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

(convert c'est dans imagemagick)

----------

## Temet

Alors là, chapeau!

La petite commande qui tue  :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

En fin de compte, je veux merger les 90 image .png et créer un beau gros .pdf

----------

## Temet

Bah KarnEvil vient de te le dire : 

```
convert *.png output.pdf
```

J'ai testé, certes sur 3 images ... en 0.51 secondes, ça va  :Wink: 

EDIT : ça fout TOUTES les images dans le fichier output.pdf  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

salut, 

Tu peux utiliser LaTeX Beamer.

```
:! pdflatex monexemplebeamer.tex
```

En plus tu auras une belle pres.

----------

## d2_racing

Merci pour la commande  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de choisir l'ordre d'insertion des images, car j'ai nommé les ksnapshot de la façon suivante :

image1.png

image2.png

...

image10.png

...

image80.png

Bref, je voudrais qu'il trie les fichiers avant de les envoyer dans le gros .pdf  :Smile: 

----------

## grosnours

for i in `seq 1 9` ; do mv image${i}.png image0${i}.png ; done

----------

## yoyo

Perso, j'utiliserai "rename" pour ajouter des "0" là où il faut afin de les avoir dans le "bon" ordre définitivement.   :Wink: 

EDIT : @grosnours :   :Razz: 

Aller, je me fends de la commande kivabien :

```
rename image?.png image0?.png image?.png
```

----------

## Temet

Le "convert *.png output.pdf" te les mettra par ordre alphabétique, là ou tu t'es gourru comme c'est dit, c'est pour les images de 1 à 9, qui devraient aller de 01 à 09  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Perso j'utilise `seq -w 1 26` pour qu'il rajoute les 0 qui vont bien  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Perso j'utilise `seq -w 1 26` pour qu'il rajoute les 0 qui vont bien 

 Impressionant ! Pourrais-tu expliquer la signification des arguments 1 et 26 stp (pourquoi de 1 à _26_ ??)  ?

----------

## grosnours

Le -w ajoute autant de 0 que nécessaire pour que tous les nombres générés aient le même nombre de chiffres.

Le 1 et 26 sont respectivement, le premier et le dernier nombre de la séquence.

----------

## l_arbalette

là, vous êtes vraiment parti dans des trucs de ouf !!! pas pour un User Interface Addict !

Moi, j'utilise cups-pdf (Cf le how-to indiqué plus haut par Dominique_71)

Mais ça marche pas bien (voir pas du tout) chez moi. Impossible d'imprimer un PDF à partir de Konqueror. Au pire, j'ai un fichier vide....au mieux, j'ai un fichier avec une en-tête comprenant l'adresse de la page web !   :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT1 ; j'ai tenté l'impression dans un fichier PostScript pour ensuite faire un ps2pdf, mais ça ne marche pas mieux (le fichier .ps est vide : pas de différence par rapport à cups-pdf)

Sous OpenOffice, ça marche super bien....mais ça fait pas tout !

----------

## Temet

Chez moi ça marche avec kpdf  :Wink: 

----------

## l_arbalette

c'est à dire ? Comment tu fais ?

----------

## Temet

Bah je fais "imprimer" et ça imprime ...

Je l'ai fait hier (j'avais pas imprimé depuis des lustres), il m'a d'abord sorti une page blanche... je me suis dit "allé bon, c'est quoi ce bordel". Pis j'ai vu qu'un bouton clignotait sur mon Epson (c60), j'ai appuyé dessus et il a imprimé normalement.

C'est pas le comportement normal de l'imprimante cependant.

NB OFF : les cartouches coutent cher. Y a http://www.cartridgeworld.fr , j'y suis allé, j'ai payé 40% du prix d'une cartouche neuve, elle marche nickel (mieux qu'une neuve qui merde souvent la première page d'hab chez moi) ... et en plus ça fait autant de plastique en moins dans la nature.

----------

## l_arbalette

OK....on n'a pas du se comprendre...

Ce que je disais, c'est que pour générer un PDF par exemple à partir d'une page Konqueror, l'imprimante PDF installée grâce au paquet cups-pdf (et après la config adéquate dans cups) ne fonctionne pas correctement.

Et je ne sais pas si je suis le seul chez qui ça merdoit...

----------

## Dominique_71

Il semble que le fitre pour imprimer les pdf dans un fichier sort en fait un ps même s'il est nommé en .pdf. gv le lit, kpdf affiche très brièvement un message comme quoi il fait la conversion ou qqch comme cela, et xpdf ne le reconnaît pas car il sait traiter que les pdf. La config de cups-pdf est dans /etc/cups/cups-pdf.conf

Ce qui est bizarre est qu'il n'y a aucun bug sur bugzilla à ce sujet.

EDIT: j'ai rempli un rapport de bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=166213

Solution provisoire: convertir le fichier avec:

```
ps2ps test.pdf test.ps

ps2pdf test.ps test.pdf
```

Une solution définitive serait de mettre ces deux commandes dans un petit script et de rajouter dans /etc/cups/cups-pdf.conf ce script comme Portprocessing option. J'ai essayé mais sans succès et je n'ai pas le temps de chercher plus maintenant..

----------

